# Linux Raid Status ?



## sterndi (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Tutorials User !

Ich habe wieder mal eine frage über Linux.
Ich habe Suse 9.0 auf meinen PC Installiert und darin befinden sich 2x 80 GB Seagate HDD'S.

Ich habe mit Yast das ganze eingestellt und gesagt das die zweite HDD eine Raid 1 ist.

Wie kann ich den Status abfragen ob das raid funktioniert bzw. woran sehe ich das beide hdd's das selbe schreiben 

Ich bedanke mich in vorraus für die Antwort.

MFG Sterndi


----------



## TanTe (8. Dezember 2004)

mit "hdparam"


----------

